# Trunk leak



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I read on the B13 forum that water leaking into the trunk is a standard defect on most of these cars. I thought it was just from when I had it repaired from being rear ended. I had a buddy spray water on the back of the car and found where the leaks are coming from. Can I just reseal the taillights and fix that on my B14?


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*tailight leak.*

I was having this same problem when I replaced my oem tails with clears. I asked for some help and got several responses under a teilight thread in the mods section. It was just this weekend so the help is still there. I was having water leak in throught the right rear tail. To seal it I took off all the old sealant goo and replaced it . I used a windshield replacement sealant that comes in a rolled stripping. I just took off how much I needed and sealed it back on . The stuff was from autozone and ran me @$8.00. I finished this afternoon and tok my baby for a wash and had absolutely no leaks. Now once my speaker box dries up, I can listen to some music on my way to teach the kids  Pablo


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

My car leaks all over form the trunk. I can't find where it comes from, all i know is that whenever I put something in my car i have to set it on top of the subs so that they don't get wet. I'm afraid that rust is going to form from all this water coming in 
any suggestions or help?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

1) A buddy
2) Garden hose
3) Flashlight

Fold down the seats (if your Sentra has fold down seats) and make sure the inside of the trunk is dry, then shine the flash light at the inside of the trunk and have a buddy spray water on the trunk and try and find the leak. Mark it with chalk or something of that nature and from there you can find out how to seal the leakage. If the leak is extremely bad you can even see light coming into the dark trunk from the outside with the flashlight off.

I removed the rubber grommets from under the spare tire to let water that accumulated leak back out and keep it from mildewing. As for rust, your car should have like a three year unlimited milage rust warrantee. I'm not sure. That's what I read somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

bah, i guess i'm gonna have to pull the subs out and take a look.


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

*reply to trunk leaking*

I have a 02 spec v and the right side of the trunk was leaking. In a bad storm it took in alot of water. Sometimes when I washed the car it would leak. On the right side of the trunk, down behind the side carpet in the crease at the wheel well, there is some foam weather stripping that had shrunk and got out of place. I put some silicone in the crease next to the wheel well. It worked. The water was coming in at the rear quater panel where it meets the bumper above the wheel. I also put silicone at this point to. later


----------

